
Using a Custom Domain with Firebase Hosting - gdmeteor
http://jsdiaries.com/2018/01/07/how-to-use-firebase-to-host-your-web-application-using-a-custom-domain/
======
edmanet
I thought this would be an interesting article then about 5 seconds after
loading the page a giant advertisement took over the page. So I closed the
tab. Oh well.

